# elo again!



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jun 2008)

hi all,

well the busy time is over for now, so I might actually have time to stop by and say hello! 

Been a mad few months, everything went very well.. just a bit of unit planning to do over the summer now, so I can put my feet up a bit. Be nice to spend the time trying to recover my my fish tank which is in a right mess 

anyway, hope youre all doing ok and enjoying the sun.

Matt


----------



## TDI-line (10 Jun 2008)

Hello trouble,

good to see you back.


----------



## Arana (10 Jun 2008)

Hey Matt good to hear you are back and that everything went well for you  hope you enjoyed it as much as you thought you would, don't worry about the tank mate you will soon have it shipshape i'm sure


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jun 2008)

my tank is totally buggered lol full of hair algae that i cant shift..

thinking of totally rebuilding.. 

substrate advice would be groovy..


----------

